# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Hilux lift

## Danny

Hey chaps, want to know whats needed to lift my front of me Hilux another 50 odd mm. Plenty of kits etc but do i need it all? Thinking new springs or retention these, new shocks just because and spacers???
2006 4x4
Please inform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Iron man make bolt in shocks and springs very easy swap. The stock units are shite in my opinion

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> Iron man make bolt in shocks and springs very easy swap. The stock units are shite in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Ill have a look now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

Ironman or ARB. Opposite Lock also worth looking at.
Dont use strut spacers, they now need cert (so LVVTA says)

----------


## Cartman

Yeah dont buy adjuatabkes either unless you want to pay for a cert. I found out the hard way even though they are set by the shop

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------

